# Man Stole Cattle To Help Pay For Rape Defense



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

I don't make these stories up. I just live here.

http://www.koco.com/news/29330773/detail.html


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

There's a guy that probably has an IQ equal to his waist line.


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

thats realy stoopid.


----------

